

Running Django on Google App Engine - bootload
http://code.google.com/appengine/articles/django.html

======
fortes
_That's it! You can now build your application as you normally would using
Django._

I'm curious, does this mean that once you do their initial steps, you could
run any existing Django application to Google App Engine?

~~~
falsestprophet
No.

"Since App Engine does not support Django models, leave all DATABASE_*
settings set to an empty string. The authentication and admin middleware and
apps should be disabled since they require Django models. The functionality
these provide is covered by the App Engine Users API and Admin Console
respectively. Sessions also depend on Django models and must be disabled as
well. Finally, you need to set the path to your template directory
dynamically."

------
earle
By not supporting the django models, you're not supporting the ORM as well.
Middleware support is included, but sessions are not.

Lots of work left here....

